# I don't know what to do!!! HELP!



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

post some ads, say 'to good home only'
There are some horror stories, but usually you can tell what a buyer is like. When we were selling my horse payday, some eventers came to look at him and I did not like them as soon as I saw them. But then a girl and her mom came and we loved them, so he went to them. It was so comforting knowing he went to a loving home. Trust me, the right owners will find him, you will know them right away. You can also write a contract where they have to tell you if they are selling him, and just be straight out with them. Say. 'hey, I don't want to sell this horse, I love him, could I please come and visit him sometimes if I call you ahead of time? Just to visit?'. Most people would be fine with that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to put him up for sale on the forum.

Sorry you are is such a place in your life that you can't afford him. Good for you for recognizing it and trying to find a solution. Maybe you'll luck out and the previous owner will want him back.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly doesn't want him. she sold him because she couldn't afford the shoes he needed and she had no use for him. He was a forced sale to her with the horse she did want. It basically a forced package deal. If she bought the little dipsh*t sampson had to go to. 
I've decided to lease him out and have had a number of inquiries. He's an optional buy if I feel the lease is the right fit and they're interested in him of course. Until then he'll be up for care lease at the barn I have him at which will take care of board for the time being and half of vet costs. My parents and boyfriend have also offered to help me out with my personal costs until I find the right fit. I'm trying to de-stress and tell myself things will work out in the end. So far I think I've hit a happy medium. I have a few people coming to look at him for the lease in the next few days. Fingers crossed!


----------

